# Preventing swarf in the house



## Wheat.Millington (Jan 12, 2022)

OK this is going to sound like a silly question but here goes - I'm a beginner machinist with my 12x24 lathe in the garage, which is attached to the house. I was not prepared for the amount of chips and swarf I would produce, and need help with strategies for keeping it out of the house. Even when I'm careful, I still seem to end up with chips embedded in the carpet just inside the hallway. Anyone got any tips and tricks for mitigating this?


----------



## Asm109 (Jan 12, 2022)

Good apron or shop coat that you take off and shake out before entering house.
Shop shoes that are removed before entering house.
Religious adherence to gowning up and disgowning.
Your better half will help with the adherence.


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 12, 2022)

I get most of the chips off of me with compressed air. At the door, we have a rough mat with deep holes that helps grab stuff stuck in my shoes. You do have to scrape your feet though. Removing them outside is preferable.


----------



## Wheat.Millington (Jan 12, 2022)

Asm109 said:


> Religious adherence to gowning up and disgowning.
> Your better half will help with the adherence.



I struggle with this, but as you indicate, my wife is beginning to notice!


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 12, 2022)

I used to have an engineer friend who had a Bridgeport and a Hardinge in his living room.  He was single and a renter.   I don’t recall any swarf complaints.   Perhaps there’s a solution in here?


----------



## Aukai (Jan 12, 2022)

Ferrous metal, a sweeping magnet, for aluminum, pray, it regenerates in the places you thought you cleaned well.


----------



## nnam (Jan 12, 2022)

This is also a big problem for me.  Even carefully cleaning and vacuum, they follow my shoe.

One time, I don't recall how many days I didn't go to the machine room, but we went to a wedding. We slept in a hotel and I woke up finding my eye hurt.  I rub it and it was worst. I tried blink in water without help.

We then went to the wedding and reception with a sore eye.  It becomes really bad at the reception.   I was like crying.   I tried hard, maybe few hours after I couldn't handle it anymore , I went to a bathroom and pull down my lower eyelid.  A thin strand of something probably is metal poke through the surface flat on the sclera.  I pulled it out and I fell much better.


----------



## Wheat.Millington (Jan 12, 2022)

nnam said:


> This is also a big problem for me.  Even carefully cleaning and vacuum, they follow my shoe.
> 
> One time, I don't recall how many days I didn't go to the machine room, but we went to a wedding. We slept in a hotel and I woke up finding my eye hurt.  I rub it and it was worst. I tried blink in water without help.
> 
> We then went to the wedding and reception with a sore eye.  It becomes really bad at the reception.   I was like crying.   I tried hard, maybe few hours after I couldn't handle it anymore , I went to a bathroom and pull down my lower eyelid.  A thin strand of something probably is metal poke through the surface flat on the sclera.  I pulled it out and I fell much better.


Good god


----------



## Dan Krager (Jan 12, 2022)

It's almost impossible to clean clothes and shoes well enough to go into house from machining area. Leave the dedicated shoes in the shop along with the protective apron, or better yet, coveralls. 
DanK


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 12, 2022)

My wife uses a broom.




And, not for sweeping!


If you find a way, Let me know!


----------



## jwmay (Jan 12, 2022)

I've had really good luck pretending it's not there. I just "don't see it."  My wife seems to believe I was born with some sort of vision problem, and I'm not going to tell her any different.


----------



## Watchwatch (Jan 12, 2022)

Shop shoes stay in the shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake P (Jan 12, 2022)

Watchwatch said:


> Shop shoes stay in the shop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shop shoes! And I’ve even put red duct tape on the tops of the shop shoe toes to remind me of what I’m wearing should I wander to the house with them on.


----------



## rwm (Jan 12, 2022)

Why would you want to prevent this?...


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 12, 2022)

My shop is 250 feet from my house. So the walk to the house usually gets all the chips to fall off or out of my shoes by the time I reach it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 12, 2022)

I have the mat with the holes in front of the lathe. It's amazing how much tonnage those things can hold. My main line of defense is a doormat made of Astroturf (plastic grass) at the bottom of the stairs. It works like a big scrub brush when I wipe my shoes on it.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jan 13, 2022)

Lets see. The grinders have migrated to the front entry room. The meteorology equipment and surface plate are moving to the kitchen ,front room. Swarf in the house, no one to complain but the house keeper once a week. Probably will not change. Not worth the effort.


----------



## Karl_T (Jan 13, 2022)

HUGE problem for me at our FL home.

First i keep a shop vac and roller magnet near the machine in use. Stop often and clean the floor and all flat surfaces.

I use a pair of slip on shoes and they come off when leaving and  go on when entering the shop.

I always wash up when leaving the shop at the sink by the door.

Even after all that got to keep an eye out for the chip that made it into milady's house area.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 13, 2022)

Any recommendations for good shop coats or aprons?


----------



## Wheat.Millington (Jan 13, 2022)

jwmay said:


> I've had really good luck pretending it's not there. I just "don't see it."  My wife seems to believe I was born with some sort of vision problem, and I'm not going to tell her any different.


I've spent the last 10 years bragging obnoxiously to my wife about my 20/20 vision but still tempted to try this strategy.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 13, 2022)

Try _*these*_:


----------



## Skierdude (Jan 13, 2022)

In the shop I wear safety boots and a coat. Both stay in the shop but there’s still the odd metal chips that seem to make their way into the house! I also have a pair of Crocs at the shop door for those times when I need to walk across the shop to grab a screwdriver or some such tool for a job in the house. Walking across the shop floor in bare feet is guaranteed to end up with metal splinters in the feet.


----------



## projectnut (Jan 13, 2022)

Like many others here I wear an apron and have shoes that stay in the shop.  Along with that I use a magnet on the floor then either sweep it or vacuum it depending on the material being machined.  I rarely use air to clean things off.  I find it generally moves the swarf and trach to unintended places.  I clean the machines down with a chip brush then vacuum them before leaving the shop.  If I can't get everything cleaned up in a timely manner, I close the gate to the shop area to keep the dogs from entering.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 13, 2022)

Thinking of getting one of these, and burying it in front of the entry door. Mike


----------



## Jason812 (Jan 13, 2022)

I have had to come to the shop shoes method and sweeping more frequently (in between tools/parts instead of when done).  Also, getting an apron has crossed my mind as I have a bad habit of wiping my hands on my shirt.

I don't know how many times I've found a chip (metal not potato), in my beard.  And no, I'm not shaving.


----------



## deakin (Jan 13, 2022)

be happy it's not a cabinet shop


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 13, 2022)

My shop is in a separate building.  I leave my shop shoes and shop clothes in the shop.  I walk to the shop in my house "duds" and slip off my shoes at the shop door.  Hang up my house clothes and put on the shop stuff.  I don't do any work (insert one-liner here) near the house duds, so they stay chip free.  

Try leaving your shop clothes at the machines, shoes too.  Might be a chilly walk across your garage to a clean area, but it beats the heck out of the cold shoulder your better half might give you when she finds chips in the carpet.

Bruce


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 13, 2022)

impossible to keep it all out. I have one of those broom type mats. rub it the opposite way and it pulls off most of the stuff. Still I find stuff whereever I walk, especially the bathroom.


----------



## aliva (Jan 13, 2022)

Shops shoes . air hose, polyester clothing


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 13, 2022)

A different perspective sometimes helps.  Embrace the swarf as a fashion trend.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jan 13, 2022)

I made these for in front of my lathe and mill. And another in front of the door leading out in the rest of the house.
1x3's cut in half, simple nail and glue up. You can rub your shoes on the way out of the shop.
Catches everything but what is on my clothes. Also warmer to stand on during the winter.
Very common method in Europe, not so much in North America?


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 13, 2022)

I picked up 5 of these today from an old laundry service bin left behind by the previous tenants of our building.




John


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 14, 2022)

Wheat.Millington said:


> I struggle with this, but as you indicate, my wife is beginning to notice!


O she'll notice and remind you. Nothing is 100% but the best way is leave your work boots at work. I know it is not always possible but is the best way IMHO.

O WELCOME TO H-M

MICHAEL


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 14, 2022)

nnam said:


> This is also a big problem for me.  Even carefully cleaning and vacuum, they follow my shoe.
> 
> One time, I don't recall how many days I didn't go to the machine room, but we went to a wedding. We slept in a hotel and I woke up finding my eye hurt.  I rub it and it was worst. I tried blink in water without help.
> 
> We then went to the wedding and reception with a sore eye.  It becomes really bad at the reception.   I was like crying.   I tried hard, maybe few hours after I couldn't handle it anymore , I went to a bathroom and pull down my lower eyelid.  A thin strand of something probably is metal poke through the surface flat on the sclera.  I pulled it out and I fell much better.


For this I recommend a good dose of safty glasses. I am glad you are OK. Be careful, our machines will always try to kill or hurt us.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 14, 2022)

ub27Rocks said:


> I made these for in front of my lathe and mill. And another in front of the door leading out in the rest of the house.
> 1x3's cut in half, simple nail and glue up. You can rub your shoes on the way out of the shop.
> Catches everything but what is on my clothes. Also warmer to stand on during the winter.
> Very common method in Europe, not so much in North America?


I did the same,but if you dont clean up underneath REGULARLY, the open spaces get clogged up fast,especially if you work every day,believe me I know. It's a bit of a PITA.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 14, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Thinking of getting one of these, and burying it in front of the entry door. Mike
> 
> View attachment 392006


Mike you crack me up.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 14, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Thinking of getting one of these, and burying it in front of the entry door. Mike
> 
> View attachment 392006


If I had one of these,I would NEVER get home because of all the metal in my body.


----------



## derfatdutchman (Jan 14, 2022)

Don't forget a comb, I keep one in the top of my toolbox. Always amazes me how many little chips I comb out of my hair.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 14, 2022)

The three things I do
1. compressed air blow off just before I leave the shop
2. Shoes stay out of the house
3. Flowers


----------



## Saxguy (Jan 19, 2022)

The best thing I have ever done.... installed washing machine in my main workshop. Change clothes and footwear before going "home". Wash all work clothes in workshop. Never go "home" in work clothing. 
Picture old fashioned workplace where everyone had clothes locker and changed into work clothing at work.... perfect!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 19, 2022)

Saxguy said:


> The best thing I have ever done.... installed washing machine in my main workshop. Change clothes and footwear before going "home". Wash all work clothes in workshop. Never go "home" in work clothing.
> Picture old fashioned workplace where everyone had clothes locker and changed into work clothing at work.... perfect!


Personally I woul NEVER waist workshop space for a washing machine where I could "store" a machine or tools of some sort  .

No seriously, it's actually a great idea................if you want to waist space.

Just kidding it's a good idea if you have the space and budget.


----------



## Saxguy (Jan 19, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Personally I woul NEVER waist workshop space for a washing machine where I could "store" a machine or tools of some sort  .
> 
> No seriously, it's actually a great idea................if you want to waist space.
> 
> Just kidding it's a good idea if you have the space and budget.


I have a machine shop, but also a seperate metalwork workshop where I actually installed a toilet, office and kitchen. Thats where the washing machine lives, along with microwave, cooker and fridge (or beer storage unit as I prefer to call it). Yeah, in my last house I did everything out of a single garage space..... couldnt even turn around!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 19, 2022)

Saxguy said:


> or beer storage unit as I prefer to call it)


Now your talking.


Saxguy said:


> Yeah, in my last house I did everything out of a single garage space.


That how I run my small engineering one man business since 2011, but at least it is a double garage.


----------



## Wheat.Millington (Jan 19, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Personally I woul NEVER waist workshop space for a washing machine where I could "store" a machine or tools of some sort  .
> 
> No seriously, it's actually a great idea................if you want to waist space.
> 
> Just kidding it's a good idea if you have the space and budget.


Yeah I'm in a normal double garage, and space is my biggest constraint these days, so a washing machine is a no-go.


----------



## Saxguy (Jan 19, 2022)

Wheat.Millington said:


> Yeah I'm in a normal double garage, and space is my biggest constraint these days, so a washing machine is a no-go.


More space down South


----------



## Wheat.Millington (Jan 19, 2022)

Saxguy said:


> More space down South


lol not an option I'm afraid.


----------

